# TwinCat



## dante (25 August 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte twincat auf meinen neuen lappy nutzen, was natürlich nicht auf anhieb klappt. Hab hier im forum schon gelesen das es wohl auf 64 Bit systemen nicht realisierbar wäre. Der thread ist aber schon sehr alt, hat vielleicht wer eine Möglichkeit gefunden es unter 64 bit laufen zu lassen? Sonst werde ich nun eine Virtuelle maschine installieren mit 32bit os.

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## bonatus (25 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe TwinCat mal unter Vista 64 Bit auf meinem privaten Rechner problemlos installiert.


----------



## MasterOhh (25 August 2009)

Was genau klappt denn nicht?


----------



## dante (25 August 2009)

also die installation klappt, man kann auch PLC-Control starten und programmieren, was nicht geht ist rechtsklick auf das symbol in der leiste wo die uhr usw ist und dort "System -> Start" kommt der fehler "Error 0x426 starting TwinCat system!" mit dem Problem steh ich in der technikerklasse nicht alleine da, auf 32bit vista rennt es auf 64 bit nicht auf 32bit win7 rennt es auf 64bit win7 nicht  wie gesagt die reine programmierung klappt, jedoch das starten der softsps nicht.


----------



## Helmholz-Support (27 August 2009)

Die Lösung dazu ist:
TWINCat hat teilweise Probleme mit 2 Kernprozessoren
Start-> Ausführen->regedit->HKEYLocalMachine->Software->Beckhoff->Twincat->System Dort den Eintrag Disable C1E auf 0 setzen!
Über eine Rückmeldung freue ich mich!


----------



## Fx64 (27 August 2009)

Hallo,

der Key hat mit 64 Bit Win (gleich ob Vista oder 7) nichts zu tun!! TwinCAT Runtime derzeit nicht für 64 Bit!

Viele Grüße


----------



## cpalm (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Weiss denn jemand, ob wenigstens die 64 Bit ADS DLL's mittlerweile verfügbar sind, um mit "reinrassigen" 64 Bit Programmen (z.B. C# oder VB) auf TwinCat Variablen eines entfernten Systems zuzugreifen?

Ich meinte irgendwo einmal gelesen zu haben, das es diese "schon" geben soll, finde sie aber nirgends und meine Email-Anfragen an Beckhoff-Support desbzgl. werden auch geflissentlich ignoriert.


----------

